# jet axle holes too big



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

Other than using the super glue trick, what tools do you use to tighten up the axle holes, arm holes, etc on tjets?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

WIzzard sells a tool for closing up the holes.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

several people sell a tool.
you can use a BB or small ball bearing to "press" on the hole and force the plastic inward thus reducing the size of the whole.
in essence, that is what the various manufacturers tools do.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never seen a tool for swaging axle holes to close them up. I could not find such a tool on the Wizzard site. I used the superglue trick for a number of years, but the swaging procedure has worked better for me. The procedure is included in this article: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1msYjFT2HVbaSxNC5g_QhEwM8cjBHyDNf/view?usp=sharing


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Rich Dumas said:


> I have never seen a tool for swaging axle holes to close them up. I could not find such a tool on the Wizzard site. I used the superglue trick for a number of years, but the swaging procedure has worked better for me. The procedure is included in this article: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1msYjFT2HVbaSxNC5g_QhEwM8cjBHyDNf/view?usp=sharing


Thanks for the link to the tuning article!


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

You can cut short lengths of brass or plastic tubing in the modeling section to drill out the hole bigger to round and then glue the brass in at smaller ID and more durable too. 

I use the brass to make super small crimp connectors for like computer wiring too. Much smaller than the normal small automotive type.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you race your cars in organized events that method probably would not be legal. Be aware that the axle holes are not the only ones that might be too big, the armature shaft holes in the gear plate and the base chassis as well as the cluster shaft hole are likely to need attention.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I keep an assortment of gage pins .0625 up to .0655 and use these to make an axle that fits the hole, you can sandblast the axle with a small airbrush type blaster, where the gear and the wheels fit to rough it up just a bit and with a drop of super glue I have not had a gear or wheel come loose, but you can still get them apart if needed.

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

using an over sized axle is an option. JL/AW axles are often undersized, I just replace those with aftermarket parts, however the axle holes usually still need to be swaged.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Recently I did find the swaging tool on the Wizzard site, those are out of stock right now, but more are on the way.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Has anyone used the Wizzard tool to close up the axle holes?
noddaz


----------

